# Crystal x Tiger



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

As promised,

the picture of...

Crystal x Tiger Shrimp


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

wow, the one on the top right is really nice.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

top right one looks amazing!


----------



## namugenle (Apr 11, 2010)

So Cool! I also like the top right one.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Could I have one! 

Tiger x CBS x Gold Bee x BKK would be sick! Probably like an immune super shrimp :O


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> As promised,
> 
> the picture of...
> 
> ...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Symplicity said:


> Could I have one!
> 
> Tiger x CBS x Gold Bee x BKK would be sick! Probably like an immune super shrimp :O


They are not mine, I just got the pic from a sale thread

Just showing the cross that they do exist


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

That's a neat combo.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

DKK on TPT has been breeding TIBEES for several years now. She has what she calls T-REX's. They look a lot like the OEBT's but have spots interspersed with the stripes, cool looking shrimps. I like the one at the top, it looks like a Pinto shrimp 

PS I used to breed Pinto horses in black/white too!


----------

